# Washington DC



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

What's there to do in Washington DC? I'm there for a conference soon, have 1 day free...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The 'Exorcist' steps, in Georgetown, were top of my list when I was in D.C.

.
.
.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you like museums? If so there are plenty, and the Smithsonian museums (the US national museums) which are mainly on the National Mall in the center of the city are free. There are displays of everything imaginable from art, to the space capsules, to the first lady's gowns, to the Hope diamond. The city is easy to get around in with a walkable downtown area and close by neighborhoods, and the Metro system if you are staying in the suburbs. You should consider taking a bus tour to get an overview of the city.

https://washington.org/100-free-and-almost-free-things-do-dc


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

What do you enjoy? Hiking, dining out, museums, historic buildings? Summer is peak tourist season and it will be hot. 

Enjoy, it is a fun place to visit. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I would offer a hearty +1 to blue suede shoes recommendations...there is a whole lot of great information provided in the link listed at the end of said post. Enjoy your trip! _


----------



## Kyle76 (May 5, 2017)

The National Cathedral is the third largest in the world, high on a hill in Georgetown.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips. Anyone know any good places that serve good food that won't break the bank. This trip is woefully underfinanced, due to it coinciding almost with a planned trip to Italy with the family. Looking to sample Americana. Anyone have any leads on good southern or steakhouses that'd be great. Also understand Washington has had both Ethiopian and Vietnamese immigration so that would also be interesting. Any clothes stores worth visiting? I'm staying on penn ave nw. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

DC isn't really "southern". To paraphrase JFK, DC is a city of Northern charm and Southern efficiency. It is also one of the most expensive cities in the US and they know how to milk tourists. Finding a bargain there is not a simple task. 

For good home cooked food, my favorite is Martin's Tavern in Georgetown. It is my home away from home when I am working in DC. Their meats are excellent. Dinner usually costs me about $30 - $40 including drinks. The Old Ebbit Grille is a bit of a historic institution, but I have not eaten there. I think one of the best budget views in the city is the bar on the roof of the "W" hotel. It literally looks down on the White House. 

Vietnamese food, I suggest taking the Metro to Falls Church. There are dozens of good Vietnamese restaurants there. I lived in FC for 6 months and there is a huge Vietnamese shopping mall there with all the Pho you could ever want. 

Clothing stores, J. Press is my go to in DC. Nordstrom Rack is just across the street so it is a bit of a two for one visit. 

Just my two cents....

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

My colleagues late so I'm having drinks at the hotel. Martins only 15 minutes away walking so I guess we'll try dinner there. Is breakfast at Farmers Fishers Bakers any good? Apparently we have a couple of hours before our conference and the hotel seems overpriced for breakfast. Had some food here waiting and it was not great, though not bad. Just overpriced. Great looking city otherwise. Enjoyed being briefly in Virginia as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that old Volvo making you feel right at home?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Is that old Volvo making you feel right at home?


Indeed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Love it. For some great food for take away, hit Dean and DeLuca in Georgetown. Also, Baked and Wired has some of the best cupcakes you will ever eat.1052 Thomas Jefferson St NW.

My son had the prime rib at Martin's last night and loved it. He is living in Georgetown this summer.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Going home today. Was very pleasant. 

Founding Farmers breakfast


JR cigar


J Press



Burger, Tap and Shake


Old Glory BBQ




Oyamel


Bens Chili bowl

Van Dyck


Rubens


Titian





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is good to hear that you enjoyed your trip. Have a safe flight/trip home! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Excellent! Many of my haunts. Well done and I hope you enjoyed your visit. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------

